# rose mary



## ghaffart20 (Nov 5, 2014)

I try to get a new visa butt failed tell me other option


----------



## Lisa.Scarlette (Feb 27, 2014)

ghaffart20 said:


> I try to get a new visa butt failed tell me other option


There is no other option, it's mandatory to have a visa to live/visit/work in Australia. Make sure that the visas you're applying for are ones that fit your situation, because those are the ones that you'll be most likely to get.


----------

